# LF- Different pleco's



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

As title says getting back into pleco's looking to see whats out there. Let me know what you have?


----------



## EvanSong (Apr 4, 2012)

I have 5x L134(young adults) and 7x L260(breeding group). PM me if you are interested.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

L340 f1, 1.5-2"


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Great thread!!! Im definitely following this one. There seems to be a shortage of cool Pleco's around here. Im looking for a couple 2


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks giraffe they are settling in well will grab some more.
Also looking for other pleco's.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Check in with Stan's Discus. He's got some gold nugget, watermelon and three beacon. C:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

giraffee said:


> L340 f1, 1.5-2"


They breed for you already? You got the wild one from me not too long ago. Congrat..



Pleco-Nation2013 said:


> As title says getting back into pleco's looking to see whats out there. Let me know what you have?


You can always check our website. We have our stock there. As for Sat., what time are you coming?


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep he was nice to meet lots of babies.
Charles can u pm me your number lost my old phone and all my contacts.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

That was actually almost a year ago, last March I think. It took them another 5 month to start breading but now they are doing this non stop. Great stock, thank you Charles!


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Still looking for more types also LF adult Bristlenose pleco


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got an adult Calico about 5".


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Weekly bump still looking let me know what u have


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Just missed a pair of royals from me.


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

(5) L204 plecos


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

fishman8888 said:


> (5) L204 plecos


p.m. sent.........


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol I am looking for pleco's dont steel my l204 lol jk but if u have more let me know pm was also sent


----------

